# Maui Invitational Thread



## TM

*Select the winner and receive 50,000,000 points!!!*
(Poll closes Nov. 18. Please select winner and post your winner in a reply)









*November 19-21, 2007*


----------



## coolpohle

I'm going with Marquette. They should be able to coast into the finals as both LSU and Oklahoma St. will be in down years.


----------



## Nimreitz

Seems like a weaker Maui field than in past years.


----------



## bball2223

The Dookies


----------



## Pimped Out

I remember giving TM ucash when he was running low in the past. Now I am playing his contests to try to win some. My, How things have changed.

Anyways, i voted for Duke


----------



## TM

Pimped Out said:


> I remember giving TM ucash when he was running low in the past. Now I am playing his contests to try to win some. My, How things have changed.


:laugh:

interest is a beautiful thing... so are game bets that are sure things (UNC vs. UNC-G). :biggrin:


----------



## HB

Duke is the best team on that list. They probably win it. The Illini could give them a run for their money


----------



## TM

HB said:


> Duke is the best team on that list. They probably win it. The Illini could give them a run for their money


By 1 spot, according to the polls. Remember, they lost to Marquette just last season.


----------



## coolpohle

Yup, and Marquette returns everyone from that team while Duke doesn't. Don't write in Illinois into the semis, either. Arizona St. won't be a walkover this year.


----------



## BlueBaron

I don't see Duke being beat. Man, it hurts to say that.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Duke over LSU.. Illinois WILL NOT win their 1st game.. take that to the bank!


----------



## Nimreitz

You guys can't score at all, but that defense is pretty great.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Going with my Duke boys.


----------



## apelman42

Yuck...this is the field they assembled? Last year's field was amazing...how does the invitation process work? Were those the first 8 teams they invited?


----------



## TM

the last couple years have been exceptions. they're not always that good.


----------



## jworth

LSU baby! I don't expect the Bayou Bengals to win it, but I'll certainly be rooting for 'em.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

I hope LSU can actually play to their potential this season...Brady's still their coach sooooo...doubt it.

Anthony Randolph is going to be big time and the Tigers finally have a legit PG instead of the cracked out Tack Minor.


----------



## HB

First game in a few hours, cant wait


----------



## apelman42

Marquette will squeak this one out and win by 7. Soon you'll all have them out of your top 25.


----------



## Nimreitz

Almost out of mine already.


----------



## HB

Very poor game. James has no idea of what it means to be a point guard


----------



## Nimreitz

Dominic James does not want to be in college. He might as well sign a pro contract in Europe right now because he's killing the Golden Eagles.

Marquette's pulling away now with him on the bench.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Illinois doesnt even have a set starting lineup tonight.. I'd like to see them go Frazier, McCamey, Brock, Randle, and Pruitt after the Hawaii game.. anybody know anything about Arizona State?


----------



## Brian34Cook

Ok State up 32-17 almost halftime.. watchin on ESPN360.. better than nothing


----------



## Pimped Out

Brian34Cook said:


> Ok State up 32-17 almost halftime.. watchin on ESPN360.. better than nothing


its on espn 2 for me


----------



## TM

Anyone seen James Harden yet this season? I was super impressed with him after watching the McDonald's All-American game last year. He and Boateng could be decent for Sendek's squad.


----------



## Brian34Cook

TM said:


> Anyone seen James Harden yet this season? I was super impressed with him after watching the McDonald's All-American game last year. He and Boateng could be decent for Sendek's squad.


No I havent.. guess I will tonight :azdaja:

Oh and I dont have Directv or Cable anymore so yea.. gotta do it this way..


----------



## HB

OK State is a solid squad. I think they are going to be sneaky good this year


----------



## Brian34Cook

LSU down 3 with 1:30 to go.. good game this half!


----------



## Pimped Out

OSU got an interesting time out at the end of the game. Should be good for some controversy when this is all over


----------



## Brian34Cook

Um not sure how they got that.. but ok then.. Ed Hightower stinks... he wont be doing the next games will he? lol


----------



## luther

LSU really has athletic bigs in Randolph and Johnson. Both thin, but wow. They can really run and jump. And Johnson, in particular, looks comfortable handling the ball and even shooting. Interesting team as the season goes on. They performed all right mostly without Tasmin Mitchell, especially with that second half.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Lol Singler is just abusing them


----------



## TM

Scheyer with the 3 AND 1! Best 6th man in college hoops? Anyone know if he started tonight? Dumb ESPN2 with the UCLA-Maryland game spilling over into my game! :mad2:


----------



## TM

Opinions on Henderson??

Am I seriously the only one watching this!?!


----------



## Brian34Cook

TM said:


> Opinions on Henderson??


Havent paid attention enough to comment on him.. I still have 360 on but listening to it right now.. hope your here for the Illinois game so I'm not bored..

You may be the only person watching it.. I have it on.. not paying attention lol

What I have saw.. Henderson looks good.. nice oop.. he just picked up his 2nd foul


----------



## TM

ya, i'll stick around for the Illini.

Singler is going nuts.

Poor Princeton just isn't hitting shots. They have some looks. Obviously, they're overmatched too.


----------



## TM

McClure back in action! Didn't know he was back from the injury enough to actually play.


----------



## Brian34Cook

This is a blowout.. boring.. hah poor Princeton.. so Arizona State runs the Princeton offense I hear? Hopefully just as bad lol


----------



## TM

Don't hold your breath. Sendek did a great job running it at NCSU. He has a little different makeup though at ASU.


----------



## TM

When I was up at Duke for those practices, it didn't really look like Scheyer had really improced. He actually looked a little worse, I thought. Doesn't appear to be the case 3 games into the season.


----------



## Brian34Cook

TM said:


> Don't hold your breath. Sendek did a great job running it at NCSU. He has a little different makeup though at ASU.


yeah I highly doubt it.. Would say if Randle stays out of foul trouble we have a shot to win.. but the chances of that are slim.. hopefully Pruitt has a good game..


----------



## TM

stop making BULL CRAP calls just cause they're losing


----------



## TM

Singler with 17 and 8 in the first half! Granted, it is Princeton.


----------



## Nimreitz

TM said:


> Scheyer with the 3 AND 1! *Best 6th man in college hoops?* Anyone know if he started tonight? Dumb ESPN2 with the UCLA-Maryland game spilling over into my game! :mad2:


Michael Flowers is better than Scheyer.


----------



## TM

Wisconsin & Georgetown fans on this board are the biggest homers on the face of the earth.


----------



## Nimreitz

If you honestly think Scheyer is a better player than Michael Flowers or Vernon Macklin, then you need to examine your own homerism. I won't deny my own homerism, but Flowers was the best defensive player (and a starter) on last year's 30 win Wisconsin team. He started the year before as a sophomore, and is now only coming off the bench because of a mysterious medical leave of absence he took in the preseason.

Plus Scheyer just isn't that good. He's not better than Josh Shipp or Luc Richard Mbah-a-Moute either. He's not better than whomever is going to come off the bench for Kansas in their backcourt.


----------



## TM

Nimreitz said:


> If you honestly think Scheyer is a better player than Michael Flowers or Vernon Macklin, then you need to examine your own homerism. I won't deny my own homerism, but Flowers was the best defensive player (and a starter) on last year's 30 win Wisconsin team. He started the year before as a sophomore, and is now only coming off the bench because of a mysterious medical leave of absence he took in the preseason.
> 
> Plus Scheyer just isn't that good. He's not better than Josh Shipp or Luc Richard Mbah-a-Moute either. He's not better than whomever is going to come off the bench for Kansas in their backcourt.


That's why it was a question. Read my post. My comment about your homerism is a result of you or apel coming in half the time and mentioning Wisconsin and their superiority.

"Scheyer isn't that good"? Maybe not best 6th man, but your statement is just ignorant.


----------



## Nimreitz

Haha, yeah my bad. Hey, I like Duke!


----------



## TM

:mad2:

i edited my post. "stupid" was too harsh. i hope they kill you guys in the challenge. we need some kind of bet. not that i think duke will win or anything, but we gotta have a bet or somethin.


----------



## apelman42

TM said:


> Wisconsin & Georgetown fans on this board are the biggest homers on the face of the earth.


Haha, c'mon. Throw Kansas and especially Gonzaga fans into that mix. I'll talk a lot more about teams outside of Wisconsin, and especially outside the Big Ten once some real games get brewing.

Haven't been able to watch Duke yet tonight, wasn't really planning on it either, seeing's how they're playing Princeton. I'll definitely tune into their game tomorrow night.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Well 30 or so min til gametime.. Hopefully that comeback against Hawaii will help the team tonight.. we'll see..


----------



## Nimreitz

TM said:


> :mad2:
> 
> i edited my post. "stupid" was too harsh. i hope they kill you guys in the challenge. we need some kind of bet. not that i think duke will win or anything, but we gotta have a bet or somethin.


Yeah sure, I can do that. You don't think Duke will win at Cameron?


----------



## TM

Nimreitz said:


> Yeah sure, I can do that. You don't think Duke will win at Cameron?



Young team. No guarantees. 



apelman42 said:


> Throw Kansas and especially Gonzaga fans into that mix.


this is true.


----------



## apelman42

Looking at Duke's box score, seems as though that this new freshman is there go-to-guy? Most shots clearly, and he put up 21. Pretty solid. Scheyer's basically a 3-point specialist, right?


----------



## Nimreitz

Scheyer backed up Paulus at the point last year, but we'll see what they do now that they have Nolan Smith. Any insights TM?

Am I going to have to see MJ in Illinois orange every game this year


----------



## TM

No, he shoots jumpers off the dribbler. Also handles point a little when Paulus and Smith aren't on the floor. Definitley benefitted from Paulus' early season injury last season. He had a great no look pass tonight.

And yes, Singler is the best all-around player on that team. However, a lot of those shot attempts tonight came off offensive rebounds.

Arizona State can't score to save their lives.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Nice start guys.. dont let up


----------



## TM

why do maui games always get bumped?


----------



## TM

19-0?!?!?


----------



## Brian34Cook

Wow guys came to play in the White.. nice to see compared to that Hawaii game!


----------



## TM

I think Illinois wins this tournament. What you think?


----------



## Brian34Cook

I think your nuts.. even though that was sarcasm I'm 100% sure


----------



## TM

playing like this??? who beats them? you're so like my other illinois fan friend. no faith in the boys.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Quit the fouling.. pissing me off


----------



## TM

TM said:


> Anyone seen James Harden yet this season? I was super impressed with him after watching the McDonald's All-American game last year. He and Boateng could be decent for Sendek's squad.


No wonder no one had seen them. can't believe you wouldn't schedule a game before this thing. Case in point, ASU 15, Illinois 32. Probably want to work out some problems _prior_ to being on national television.


----------



## Nimreitz

Boateng definitely couldn't be decent. He's looked like garbage every time I've seen him play.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Cole and Tisdale showing something off the bench.. which is good because thats about all happening.. :azdaja:


----------



## TM

Nimreitz said:


> Boateng definitely couldn't be decent. He's looked like garbage every time I've seen him play.


What do you think he never got burn at Duke?


----------



## Brian34Cook

Eh didnt care for the end of the half.. 38-24 at the break though..


----------



## TM

Signing off for the night... I think Illinois still wins this. I really thought ASU would be better than this... If you aren't bald already, B34C, you will be watching those young guards this whole season. :laugh: You better hope none of your older guys get hurt.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Randle with 17.. Alexander with 15.. Pruitt quiet 9.. 63-39 Illini


----------



## roux

Nimreitz said:


> Dominic James does not want to be in college. He might as well sign a pro contract in Europe right now because he's killing the Golden Eagles.
> 
> Marquette's pulling away now with him on the bench.


I think Crean is starting to realize his mealticket lies with McNeal and Matthews, those two guys are studs. James is just overrated, had a hell of freshman year, dissapointing sophmore year and absolutley embarassed himself in NBA workouts.


----------



## Brian34Cook

*Oklahoma St. (2-1) vs. (11) Marquette (3-0)*
Game Info: 7:00 pm EST Tue Nov 20, 2007

Marquette may be 3-0, but coach Tom Crean is definitely not happy. After a tougher-than-expected victory over host Chaminade, the 11th-ranked Golden Eagles try to improve their game against a tougher opponent Tuesday when they face Oklahoma State in the semifinals of the Maui Invitational. 

Jerel McNeal scored eight of his 22 points in a decisive second-half run Monday as Marquette pulled away for a 74-63 win over Division II school Chaminade. The game played out similarly to previous victories over IUPUI and Utah Valley State for the Golden Eagles, who were unable to put away a lesser opponent until the closing minutes.

Oklahoma State (2-1) advanced in the winner's bracket by holding off LSU 83-77 on Monday. Freshman forward James Anderson had 25 points as the Cowboys built an 18-point halftime lead, then nearly squandered all of it in the second half before Terrel Harris hit two free throws with 16 seconds left to seal the victory.

http://sports.yahoo.com/ncaab/preview?gid=200711200339

*Illinois (3-0) vs. (13) Duke (3-0)*
Game Info: 9:30 pm EST Tue Nov 20, 2007

















It took only 20 good minutes of basketball for both No. 13 Duke and Illinois to advance to the semifinals of the Maui Invitational. Forty good minutes likely will be needed for a spot in the championship game as the two teams face each other Tuesday in Hawaii.

Both the Blue Devils (3-0) and Illini (3-0) used impressive first-half surges that turned the second halves of their respective games into little more than glorified practice sessions. Freshman forward Kyle Singler continued making an immediate impact for Duke, scoring 10 of his 21 points in a 16-0 run that extended into a 31-4 start spanning the first 9:40 of Tuesday's 83-61 rout of Princeton. 

The Blue Devils improved to 10-0 all-time at the Maui Invitational, with six of those wins coming by at least 20 points. Duke is the only team to win the event three times, doing so in 1992, 1997 and most recently 2001.

Illinois also left no doubt about the outcome of its game early against Arizona State, racing to a 20-0 lead en route to a 77-54 victory. Rodney Alexander scored 12 of his 17 points in the decisive spurt, making two 3-pointers and two traditional 3-point plays in a stretch where the Illini made seven consecutive shots while the Sun Devils missed their first nine.

Illinois is 5-2 all-time at the Maui Invitational, losing in the semifinals in 1987 and reaching the championship game in 2000.

http://sports.yahoo.com/ncaab/preview?gid=200711200173

Illinois:
*Probable Starters:*
G Chester Frazier - 10.0 PPG, 4.7 RPG, 3.3 APG, 0.7 SPG, .526 FG %, .500 3PT%
G Trent Meacham - 6.7 PPG, 1.7 RPG, 2.7 APG, 0.7 SPG
F Rodney Alexander - 9.7 PPG, 3.3 RPG, 0.3 APG, 0.7 SPG
F Brian Randle - 14.3 PPG, 6.0 RPG, 0.7 APG, 1.0 SPG, 0.7 BPG, .625 FG %
C Shaun Pruitt - 12.0 PPG, 9.7 RPG, 1.7 APG, 1.0 BPG

*Bench:*
G Demetri McCamey - 6.0 PPG, 1.3 RPG, 1.7 APG
G/F Calvin Brock - 5.0 PPG, 4.3 RPG, 0.7 APG, 1.7 SPG
F Mike Tisdale - 3.3 PPG, 1.7 RPG, 1.0 BPG
F Steve Holdren - 3.0 PPG, 1.7 RPG, 1.7 APG
F Bill Cole - 2.7 PPG, 2.7 RPG, 0.3 APG, 1.0 BPG
G Jeff Jordan - 0.5 PPG, 0.5 RPG, 0.5 APG, 0.5 SPG

*Barely Play:*
Brian Carlwell - 2.0 MPG
Chris Hicks - 1.0 MPG
Richard Semrau - 1.0 MPG
Mike Davis - 2.7 MPG, 0.7 RPG

Duke:
G Greg Paulus - 7.0 PPG, 2.0 RPG, 5.3 APG, 2.7 SPG
G DeMarcus Nelson - 10.3 PPG, 7.0 RPG, 2.0 APG, 0.7 SPG
G Gerald Henderson - 12.7 PPG, 3.7 RPG, 1.7 APG, 1.0 SPG, 1.0 BPG, .533 FG
F Lance Thomas - 6.7 PPG, 2.7 RPG, 0.3 APG, 1.3 SPG
F Kyle Singler - 15.3 PPG, 8.3 RPG, 1.0 APG, 1.0 SPG, 1.7 BPG, .607 FG

*Bench:*
G Jon Scheyer - 15.0 PPG, 4.0 RPG, 3.0 APG, 1.3 SPG, 1.0 BPG, .577 FG, .667 3PT
F Taylor King - 11.3 PPG, 3.7 RPG, 1.0 APG, 1.0 BPG
G Nolan Smith - 6.7 PPG, 0.3 RPG, 3.3 APG, 0.7 SPG
C Brian Zoubek - 5.7 PPG, 6.7 RPG, 1.0 APG, 1.7 BPG
G/F Martynas Pocius - 5.3 PPG, 2.3 RPG, 1.0 APG, 0.7 SPG

*Barely Play:*
G Jordan Davidson - 4.0 MPG, 2.0 PPG
F David McClure - 8.0 MPG, 1.0 RPG, 1.0 SPG


----------



## Brian34Cook

Ahhh.. you better show up tonight TM during the game.. anyways.. Marquette destroyed Ok State.. 91-58 with less than a min to go!


----------



## TM

I'm here, I'm here. Quite nervous. Illinois big men, I think, will be the difference.


----------



## Pimped Out

Marquette played a great game. OSU looked out classed in pretty much every way


----------



## Brian34Cook

All I know is Duke better watch out for Eric Gordon.. oh wait..


----------



## TM

whats the deal with the sound. it sounds like a foxsports game.


----------



## TM

Brian34Cook said:


> All I know is Duke better watch out for Eric Gordon.. oh wait..


:lol:


----------



## TM

enough with the bull, girl calls!


----------



## Brian34Cook

Eh I dont like 360 cuz its 2 min behind the real action so I'll just listen to it on the radio..


----------



## TM

this is retarded - both ways. tick tack calls. let them play! MY WORD! another call less than 2 sec later!


----------



## Brian34Cook

Umm Illinois with 2 fouls in no seconds.. haha.. cmon guys.. fouls for both teams sound cheap..


----------



## TM

you can't deny a TO and decide to call 5 seconds


----------



## Brian34Cook

Sounding good.. Pruitt showing up more tonight..


----------



## TM

Big Z! If they can get Nolan to not make dumb freshman mistakes, he will be HUGE for them.


----------



## TM

When Duke keeps it spread, Henderson and Nelson can just drive at will.


----------



## TM

Block Party!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Nolan Smith stupid freshman mistakes = fouling 3 point shooter.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Sounds like athletic plays.. gotta make ft's Frazier.. another foul.. lol geez


----------



## Pimped Out

Great defensive plays on both ends of the floor with the blocks, followed by a terrible defensive play fouling a three point shooter


----------



## Brian34Cook

My god.. Randle another block


----------



## Brian34Cook

Well we're losing.. thats the last you'll see of us winning, lol

Fouls galore.. we're screwed


----------



## TM

Dumb foul calls! That was a bad call against Pruitt. Scheyer's a bean pole - didn't help things.

Balony. This is gonna stay tight.


----------



## TM

The handchecks used on the Duke slashers are killing the Illini.


----------



## Brian34Cook

I think everyone on the Illini have 2 fouls each.. could be wrong.. dont wanna check lol

Good 3 by Randle to keep it at 5 but another foul!


----------



## TM

Singler does such a great job of getting position and sealing his man. When he gets it that low, it's all but over.

Well see if they can rebound with Zoubek and the munchkins.


----------



## Pimped Out

the illini are down double digits, but you cant say they arent hustling.
things just arent going their way


----------



## Brian34Cook

Crappy shooting.. too many fouls.. could be why they are down 12

3 on Randle.. my god.. this blows


----------



## TM

What is Randle thinking committing a foul 20+ feet from the basketball no where near the basketball!?! And now a 3rd! Bad call though. Surprise, surprise.


----------



## Brian34Cook

TM said:


> What is Randle thinking committing a foul 20+ feet from the basketball no where near the basketball!?! And now a 3rd! Bad call though. Surprise, surprise.


He kinda lacks mental play sometimes.. thats his problem.. anyways if things keep up this way.. may aswell see ya'll for the 3rd place game.. its over.. eh didnt think we had much to lose going into the game anyways!


----------



## HB

A much more aggressive Duke team than last year's group


----------



## HB

My goodness, Henderson with the filthy dunk!


----------



## Brian34Cook

Try and cut it to 10 pts at the half.. cmon guys.. dont believe we have a chance but ya never know.. could always rally back.. Duke is no Hawaii though!


----------



## TM

even brought the UNC fans out! Sick dunk. Sportscenter Top 10.

this is far from over.


----------



## Diable

Duke is going to be a lot better offensively this year.If we could defend like they did last year they could be really good


----------



## Brian34Cook

Hold em here then get a decent shot.. be nice to keep it around 10


----------



## TM

stupid breakdowns... let the other team back in... classic (recent) Duke


----------



## TM

Morons! Go after the ball ya slow, clumsy white boys. Big choke job.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Nice short run to get back "into the game" at the half.. 

Halftime: Duke 44 - Illinois 36

Duke:
Henderson/Nelson: 11 pts
Smith: 5 pts
Scheyer/Singler/Thomas: 4 pts
Paulus: 3 pts

Illinois:
Brock: 10 pts
Randle: 7 pts
Pruitt: 6 pts
Frazier/Tisdale: 4 pts
Alexander/Davis: 2 pts
McCamey: 1 pt
Holdren: 0 pts


----------



## TM

he fell in frazier. it's not like he gave him a forearm to the face. :| don't like a little thug.


----------



## TM

TM said:


> I'm here, I'm here. Quite nervous. Illinois big men, I think, will be the difference.


killing duke on the boards


----------



## Brian34Cook

Wont matter.. if the game stays at 10 pts.. meh

Freakin Scheyer.. 11 pt game again.. oh well

Had the lead down to 3.. now its 11 again.. its over!


----------



## TM

ridiculous calls


----------



## TM

I can't believe how weak Zoubek is on the boards


----------



## Diable

I don't remember the last time Duke had so many good athletes.They really need Zoubek to give them a lot more inside.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Duke just easily too much for us.. we can only do so much.. guess we'll have to try to win the 3rd place game.. anything less than it was a disappointment


----------



## TM

I sure love that zone. Always have. Looks even better when the Devils are running it.


----------



## Brian34Cook

If Illinois wins this game I guess this trip would have been a decent success for this team.. lets go guys!


----------



## Brian34Cook

Neat.. bonus coverage from the Illini announcers on this game.. LSU/ASU going OT in the 5th place game..


----------



## apelman42

Illinois should win with ease. I've been impressed with some of the Big Ten play early on. Too bad MSU couldn't hold on to win last night.


----------



## Brian34Cook

First team to 20 wins? What a 2-2 slugfest

Pruitt with 2 fouls already.. Tisdale gonna have to show up


----------



## Brian34Cook

Randle hurt.. theres the season..


----------



## Diable

clang,clang,clang...ooh blocked by the bottom of the rim.This is exciting


----------



## DaBruins

who's winning the contest??

I believe I have 11 points out of a possible 12.5 (thanks to Arizona St). If only i was right on OSU vs LSU I would've had a perfect score. But if Duke wins, I think I have the 2nd highest score possible (a perfect score beating me). Anyone been perfect?


----------



## TM

i haven't checked yet. i'll try to get some info prior to the championship game.

any predictions for that championship game? i think it ends like last season - Marquette winning by somewhere around 10-15.


----------



## DaBruins

DaBruins said:


> who's winning the contest??
> 
> I believe I have 11 points out of a possible 12.5 (thanks to Arizona St). If only i was right on OSU vs LSU I would've had a perfect score. But if Duke wins, I think I have the 2nd highest score possible (a perfect score beating me). Anyone been perfect?


NM, my calculation was off, 11.5 is possible too if the only game you missed was ASU beating LSU. I don't think a 12 is possible though, unless i'm not seeing something. I don't like my chances as much anymore. Damn LSU/OSU game.


----------



## TM

James is gonna kill Paulus on the offensive end. He can go my him anytime he wants. James doesn't seem to care unless he's playing Duke.  Hope Nolan Smith plays well.


----------



## Pimped Out

DaBruins said:


> who's winning the contest??
> 
> I believe I have 11 points out of a possible 12.5 (thanks to Arizona St). If only i was right on OSU vs LSU I would've had a perfect score. But if Duke wins, I think I have the 2nd highest score possible (a perfect score beating me). Anyone been perfect?


From what i've checked so far, GTown07 is in the lead. He has only missed half a point from the chaminade/princeton game


----------



## Pimped Out

Pimped Out said:


> From what i've checked so far, GTown07 is in the lead. He has only missed half a point from the chaminade/princeton game


I take that back, Hayesfan is perfect heading into this game

edit:i should say this isnt official


----------



## DaBruins

Pimped Out said:


> I take that back, Hayesfan is perfect heading into this game
> 
> edit:i should say this isnt official


Well you're right on their 2 scores. Good thing they both took Marquette to win, so I still got a chance to pass them. My tiebreaker was Duke 74 - Marquette 69 I believe, the game is a lil more higher scoring than that so far.


----------



## TM

stop flopping, James!!! i don't care for him at all.


----------



## HB

I am shocked that Marquette is playing so well


----------



## TM

why? they get up for the Dukies. they'll go back to their streaky ways once the tournament is over. people will rank them in the top 15 either way, then they'll lose to some junky team and drop way down, then have highs and lows the rest of the season. remember this post.


----------



## HKF

I do not like Dominic James. He is selfish and doesn't know how to play. He's always fishing for his offense. I look Cubillian and Acker more than him.


----------



## Diable

I know there have been a lot of fouls called in this game,but you could call Marquette almost continuously.Cubillan and Acker are reaching in constantly


----------



## TM

both teams floppin all over the ground. just play defense!


----------



## HKF

Bad officiating. Some of these plays are play-ons.


----------



## TM

why do i have this feeling krzyzewksi is gonna wish he saved one or two more of the TOs for the last minute?


----------



## Diable

Marquette used a TO there?They have two left now?


----------



## TM

ya, crean's hardly used any


----------



## Diable

Is the shotclock off?


----------



## TM

yes... paulus reverting back to last season where he jumps in the air and just throws it hoping a teammate grabs it. fortunately, singler is tall. :|


----------



## TM

Yesss :clap:


----------



## Diable

This was a pretty good game,but both teams ran out of gas at about the five minute mark


----------



## Pimped Out

DaBruins said:


> Well you're right on their 2 scores. Good thing they both took Marquette to win, so I still got a chance to pass them. My tiebreaker was Duke 74 - Marquette 69 I believe, the game is a lil more higher scoring than that so far.


you might want to check out mateer's entry


----------



## TM

Pimped Out said:


> you might want to check out mateer's entry


Wow. Perfect, is it not? If so, there's our winner.


----------



## Pimped Out

TM said:


> Wow. Perfect, is it not? If so, there's our winner.


not quite perfect.


----------



## TM

who'd he miss? just the chaminde win?


----------



## DaBruins

Pimped Out said:


> you might want to check out mateer's entry


Yup youre right. Oh well, I would've lost on the tiebreaker anyway to power ballin. Although I wouldve won by picking OSU in the 1st round. Damn.


----------



## DaBruins

TM said:


> who'd he miss? just the chaminde win?


Chaminade lost. Arizona St over LSU was his mistake.


----------



## TM

DaBruins said:


> Chaminade lost. Arizona St over LSU was his mistake.


chaminde won tonight vs princeton


----------



## DaBruins

oops youre right. Well ASU won also.


----------



## apelman42

I agree with you guys about the foul calls. It's got to stop. The refs blow the whistle every f'in minute. HKF is right, play-ons is what these all are, but the refs love blowing. EDIT

TM, you're right about Marquette...they'll lose to like Sam Houston St. in a few weeks.


----------

